# If you could have any pet....



## never-sleep

what would it be?


I love amphibians.
I want a pet caecilian and a axolotyl so bad.

Axolotyl:











Caecilian:











I've also always wanted a pet sloth.


----------



## Faeleigh

I would have a cheetah. ^_^


----------



## Eden10

We already have a good selection of pets...but once we have our dream house in the country I would love some farm animals [haha totally lame compared to a cheetah right?] but I would love some cows, pigs, turkeys etc. haha ;D


----------



## never-sleep

Eden10 said:


> We already have a good selection of pets...but once we have our dream house in the country I would love some farm animals [haha totally lame compared to a cheetah right?] but I would love some cows, pigs, turkeys etc. haha ;D



not lame at all, I want on of those long haired scottish beef cows, highland cattle, so bad. When I was a kid I used to ask my dad to get me one, all the time.


----------



## LightningWolf

Does live stock count? I would love to one day have a farm. I'm tired and ashamed of the way animals are butchered and raise for grocery stores, and lets not mention all the hormones. I would love some Ducks, chickens, goats, maybe some sheep, and meat rabbits. I wouldn't mind Cows, I would really like a Europeon Long horns, but there is only like 1 breeder in the US. they are considered endangered on the breed list. But they are so cool. So would an Ankole-Watusi (Google it). They are so awesome. Pigs would be fine as well, real lard taste good and is healthier then that fake vegetable oil stuff that taste bad and if you change one molecule is plastic.

for pets, I would love to have a crested gecko. They are so adorable. Wouldn't mind having a cal king, or better yet a Retic (Reticulated python). they are just so curious about everything around them. Plus they have dwarf Retics that only get 9 feet long Or less. 

Wouldn't mind a Raven, love ravens they are incredibly smart, or an opossum. Oh and going with the farm animals, a Donkey. I don't care what people say about horses, I love Donkeys. Not mules, Donkeys. Plus I would need something to help pull stuff for my large garden/farm area 

Wow that Caecilian looks really cool.


----------



## Rinzy

Ive had dogs, cats, rats, birds, hamaters, fish, turtles, rabbits ect. But one day, I want to own my own horse. I've always wanted a horse - my dream horse is a Friesian - so beautiful









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere

Two months ago, I would've said rats... now I have them. =D

So, now... I want Gypsy Vanners and Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf goats. There are a few of those goats down the road from me and they're gorgeous! I want some so badly. <33 Gypsy Vanners are the most beautiful horses EVER. Plus, they tend to be on the short side (which is good for me) and are very sweet. It is kinda my dream to have a small farm with gypsy vanners, goats, and maybe a pottbellied pig or two. Longhorns would be cool, but they're huge and scare me... Maybe just a tame steer... Oh, and a donkey! Gotta have a good guard donkey. I'd also probably need my lifelong dream dog; Great Pyrenees.

For more exotic animals, though... I want a domesticated Silver Fox.

To be more realistic, though... if I could have any animal right this moment, I would want a rex rat.


----------



## Faeleigh

Maybe i went a little too exoctic with the Cheetah lol. I would love to have a pig ^_^


----------



## never-sleep

FallDeere said:


> Two months ago, I would've said rats... now I have them. =D
> 
> So, now... I want Gypsy Vanners and Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf goats. There are a few of those goats down the road from me and they're gorgeous! I want some so badly. <33 Gypsy Vanners are the most beautiful horses EVER. Plus, they tend to be on the short side (which is good for me) and are very sweet. It is kinda my dream to have a small farm with gypsy vanners, goats, and maybe a pottbellied pig or two. Longhorns would be cool, but they're huge and scare me... Maybe just a tame steer... Oh, and a donkey! Gotta have a good guard donkey. I'd also probably need my lifelong dream dog; Great Pyrenees.
> 
> For more exotic animals, though... I want a domesticated Silver Fox.
> 
> To be more realistic, though... if I could have any animal right this moment, I would want a rex rat.




I love Irish Cobs/ Gypsy Vanners, I want one if I ever get horses.


----------



## Mrm911

Almost any farm animal. Our like a bear but that stays a cub.


----------



## Capistrono

A tarantula has always been my dream pet, but if we're talking about unrealistic dreams than a lion! They're my favorite animals and would love to have a lion wandering the house.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Oh my goodness.. the list is a bit too long. 
One day I hope to have wolves, wolf hybrids, foxes, owls (my favorites are Barn Owls (Tyto alba), Grass Owls, Sooty Owls... Well pretty much all of the Tytos... Whiskered Screeches, Northern Saw Whet, and eagle owls), and maybe some eagles (golden and bald). 
I'd love to have a rescue for all of these animals. Its so sad how people breed marbled and platinum phase red foxes for their fur. 

I've also always wanted ferrets, large parrots, and chinchillas. Hopefully I'll be getting ferrets soon once the lease is up and I'm no longer living with my brother. He said I could have ferrets if I get rid of all of my rats, but there's no way I could possibly do that. Lol, so ferrets will wait. 

I've also always wanted a bearded dragon and a jungle phase leopard gecko. 

It is my dream to have ragdoll cats as well.. I love them so much, but I doubt I'd be able to afford the adoption fee for them. :/

I've always wanted horses as well. I was promised by my parents that they'd build a fence if I paid for the horse... I saved up money for my horse, but the fence never came. :l


----------



## Rat-1-

A liger those are cool


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## echoskybound

Oh boy... I have so many dream animals! I'm totally in love with toucans and raccoons. I also adore coatimundi (raccoon relatives; I guess I like the raccoon family a lot!) I have a thing for troublemakers, apparently!

My dream house in my imagination has indestructible rooms for crazy things like raccoons ;]


----------



## Poisoned

Realistic pets:
Wolfdogs and other rare breeds, like Boerboel, Ovtcharkas, Kangals etc.

Reticulated Pythons, hopefully a lavender albino.

Green Anaconda. 

Fennec fox.

American Alligator.

I want another raccoon.

Raven/Crows

Cobras and other venomous snakes.

Too many to list!

Unrealistic
Tiger

Wolves

Black bear

Crocodiles 

Again, too many to list.

I plan on owning a sanctuary one day, so hopefully I can.


----------



## Drowsy

I want two axolotls and an irian blue tongue skink. 
I mean there are unrealistic things like wombats, and I sure as heck will never own anything venomous that is like asking for trouble. xD

Right now I am just saving towards the blue tongue skink, and dreaming about axolotls. <3


----------



## RatFanatic245

to many, lol.
fish- discus, firemouths, gouramis, hundreds of different cichlids, huge breeding colony of angelfish/discus, etc.
birds- african grey parrot, toucan, macaw, etc.
dogs (wild/domestic)- to many to name.
cats- already have my special girl, couldn't ask for a better cat.
reptiles- anaconda, reticulated python, rock python, alligator monitor, etc.
animals i already have/had
many different common tropical fish, columbian redtail boa, ball python, clali kingsnakes, cornsnakes, milksnakes, green anole, oriental water dragon, blue tonged skink, sand boa, many cats, 2 mutts (dogs) 1 lab/bouvier and 1 german shepard, hamsters (normal and teady bear), gerbils, rat, degus, tarantulas, scorpians, and probably more but can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Babs

I've always wanted a pig. Not a little designer "pocket pig" like what the celebs had there for a while, but a proper giant pig. I might some day be able for a potbelly, but unfortunately I'll probably never have the space for a really large pig. 

I'd love a hedgehog, too. Those little African white ones, I forget what they're called. Or any type really, but I find those ones particularly adorable. 

I was offered a troop of sugar gliders last week, I've never really wanted those before but after the offer I found myself really wishing I could take them. I suppose mostly little exotic rodent-y sort of things like that. I love the mini exotic things. 

Maybe some day soon I'll be able to afford a hedgehog...


----------



## Isamurat

I have my dream pet lol, my rats really are perfect for me, they suit my lifestyle too which is busy so I don’t have time for many animals. One group fits me well, I’m just barely managing my current 4 groups of rats with the babies having been split from mum on Sunday. I wont get any other animals that need time and attention until I have a bit more free time.

I suppose if I had more time and space I would love some other animals too, I’d adore a small holding with some animals I could get some level of produce etc from but also really treat well. If I ahsd unlimited time I would probably have the following

Indian Running Ducks – they are so comical to look at, I really like them, and I could get duck eggs from them which are amazing
A few rescue chickens from a battery farm – there’s a lot that do this in the UK and the transformation you can make to their lives is brill
A donkey, not sure why, just love there faces, there’s also a fair few rescue donkeys here in the uk
A couple of pygmy goats, just because they are mad and I like mad animals, I could theoretically milk these, though I don’t know what I’d do with the milk, not one for goats milk
Dogs, because I’ve wanted a dog from a very young age when I used to pretend my teddy dog was alive
Ferrets – because they are so entertaining and amusing, and live so much longer than rats.
Rabbits – they are the other pet that I’ve shared a significant portion of my life with and I loved my rabbits, I would love to have an orchard or similar I could fox proof and have then running free in.

Shorter term I’d like an aquarium with some neon’s in, I think there beautiful and don’t take masses of time and attention like my rats, just looking after and watching.


----------



## rattyandseekersmum

babs, come to my place 
we have 2 kunikuni's, 2 large 'mutt' pigs from a rescue, 2 donkeys, a silly poofter dog, my rats, around 10,000 sheep, 4,000 cows, 100 deer and my 3rd most precious pet - my partner (3rd after my two rats, hehehe)  thinking of getting two alpacas shortly, and a stinky old horse that needs a loving home. hes in a horrible state. all of our animals minus the livestock and the poofter dog are rescues. 
with the donekys, went for a simple blood test, came home 2 hours later with the two donkeys  lesson learnt, be ware of any blood sucking nurses, you will leave with more than you give them 
if i could have anything i wanted, i would LOVE a st bernard or a newfoundland, but since my partner is scared of big dogs, thats not going to happen


----------



## jd882

These posts are so cute! It's just like me! My dream is to have a farm one day with acres upon acres of land for a bunch of horses (retired racing and a couple others), goats, chickens, ducks, turkeys, dogs, cats, bunnies, alpacas... I would start my own rescue/shelter for "pocket pets" where my current rats, guinea pigs, and hamster would be the mascots. Oh. And I would totally get Michael Jordon the goldfish a new tank with the bubble wand. One thing I would really like is a uromastyx mali - they don't have to eat bugs! LOL And they're fun to hold


----------



## Babs

> babs, come to my place
> we have 2 kunikuni's, 2 large 'mutt' pigs from a rescue, 2 donkeys, a silly poofter dog, my rats, around 10,000 sheep, 4,000 cows, 100 deer and my 3rd most precious pet - my partner (3rd after my two rats, hehehe)  thinking of getting two alpacas shortly, and a stinky old horse that needs a loving home. hes in a horrible state. all of our animals minus the livestock and the poofter dog are rescues.


I am so jealous! I forgot to mention the most obvious one; a horse! I've wanted a horse for years now. I used to ride and do cross country at the old stables, but I could never afford to properly care for a horse anytime soon. SOME DAY. 

We have been making progress on the hedgehog front. I'm doing research and sourcing breeders, insisting that I'm "just looking" but ultimately fooling absolutely no one!


----------



## brian f

i already have it.....THE RAT....


----------



## IndyYawns!

An umbrella cockatoo! The are real expensive, and high-maitnance. And more snakes, maybe a BCI, or more ball pythons!


----------



## echoskybound

IndyYawns! said:


> An umbrella cockatoo! The are real expensive, and high-maitnance.


Oh my, talk about a flying can-opener with the judgement of a 2-year-old, and the sound levels of a jet plane ;P I love cockatoos but I don't think I could ever share my house with one, lol!


----------



## RatGirl_Red

i want some livestock too lol. i am in the process of adding some meat mutts to my show rabbit barn and would looove some cortex quail. chickens are nasty! and a goat. i want a little teeny fat goat with stocky legs and a fat head to hang out in the yard haha


----------



## Ruka

A Russian Domestic fox or a Fennec Fox.

Probably will never have either..




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak

would love a fennec fox, they are legal where I live.
but it would probably try to eat my ratties, so I dont see it happening as long as i plan to own rats.
or maybe a turtle, or sun conure, but they are pretty expensive.
I really like sun conures though, I used to play with them all the time when I worked at petsmart


----------



## Ratty859

A beluga whale. Because if I can afford a beluga whale tank, I could probably afford anything 😬


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt

I want a piebald python.. They look so neat.


----------



## Rumy91989

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Oh my goodness.. the list is a bit too long.
> One day I hope to have wolves, wolf hybrids, foxes, owls (my favorites are Barn Owls (Tyto alba), Grass Owls, Sooty Owls... Well pretty much all of the Tytos... Whiskered Screeches, Northern Saw Whet, and eagle owls), and maybe some eagles (golden and bald).
> I'd love to have a rescue for all of these animals. Its so sad how people breed marbled and platinum phase red foxes for their fur.
> 
> I've also always wanted ferrets, large parrots, and chinchillas. Hopefully I'll be getting ferrets soon once the lease is up and I'm no longer living with my brother. He said I could have ferrets if I get rid of all of my rats, but there's no way I could possibly do that. Lol, so ferrets will wait.
> 
> I've also always wanted a bearded dragon and a jungle phase leopard gecko.
> 
> It is my dream to have ragdoll cats as well.. I love them so much, but I doubt I'd be able to afford the adoption fee for them. :/
> 
> I've always wanted horses as well. I was promised by my parents that they'd build a fence if I paid for the horse... I saved up money for my horse, but the fence never came. :l


ME TOO! I've always wanted wolves, foxes, and owls. All kinds. I LOVE THEM!

Leopard geckos are amazing. My baby (who is really no longer a baby) Osiris is hilarious, adorable, and very active. 

Ragdoll cats are also fantastic. I have a ragdoll mix (which was as good as I could get with my budget) and she's a real doll. There are some rescues that have ragdolls and mixes for affordable adoption fees.


----------

